# بلايز للبنات الكشخة والذوووووووووووووووووق



## كراميل شوب (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مراحب فيكم ي فرشات 
اليوم جبتلكم جديد بضاعتي الجديدة كعادتي ملابس ذوق للبنات الذوق
بنسبة لطريقة التوصيل جداً سهلة
البضاعة الي عارضتها جميعها متوفرة لدي
لو حابة اصور لك اي قطعة من الي انا عارضتها تصوير شخصي ابشري
نرجع لطريقة الطلب وتوصيل
تحددين القطعة المطلوبة وارسل صورتها ع الخاص
المقاسات سمول مديم فقط 
من تحويلك للمبلغ ع رقم حسابي براجحي
ترسلين لي رسالة ع المنتدى او ع رقم جوالي }}} الي تبية ع الخاص
باسم المحول والمبلغ الي تم تحويلة
ايضاً ترسلين اسمك ثلاثي او اسم المستلم / المدينة (الحي) رقم الجوال
يتم ارسال لك الطلب عن طريق مكتب شحن فيديكس يصلك خلال يومين
مهمتنا تنتهي بابلاغك برقم بوليصة الشحن
ملاحظة في حال اشترت الزبونة 5 قطع فما فوق نتكفل نحن بشحنها لها عن طريق فيدكس 
في حال اشترت اقل من كذا تتكفل الزبونة بشحنها بـ 65 ريال بفيدكس
او 10 زاجل 
*ملاحظة/ اخلي مسؤليتي في حال طلبت الزبونة من زاجل وتعرضت الطلبية لتلف



























































































































































تنورة






بنطال









ــــــــــــــــــ



































































































ارجو الجدية ف الطلب 
ولمشاهدة المزيد يشرفني زيارتك لمتجري ودخول ع قسم الملابس المتوفرة

http://caramell-shop.com/st/














​


----------

